# Kickstand Woes



## speedyweenie (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi Folks,

First time posting here and could use some advice. I’m in the process of restoring my childhood bike – a ’61 Panther III, and am having trouble with the kickstand. The stand tends to droop about an inch when in the up position which causes the crank to tap it when riding – really annoying. I suspect it probably needs a new spring or cam pin but I can’t get the retaining pin out after depressing the spring collar. The pin is loosened enough to spin with my fingers after depressing the spring a bit deeper than the edge of the housing tube, but the pin is catching on something and cannot be pulled out. Any suggestions on how to get it out? Many thanks in advance.

mp


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2020)

If that pin is spinning around with your finger, it should come out. Yank like hell. Good luck


----------



## Sven (Jun 23, 2020)

What tool are you using to compress the spring collar? I use a 9/16 wrench or large channel locks. Maybe one day Ill spend the $40 on the correct tool.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 23, 2020)

maybe grab it with some vice grips and give it a good wiggle while pulling.


----------



## speedyweenie (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I’ve tried several tools to depress the spring – box wrenches, C-clamps, Channel-locks. Clamps worked best for me but I also needed to use a split washer the same diameter as the spring collar inserted over the kickstand to depress the collar slightly deeper than the edge of the housing. I can see and feel the retaining pin loosen and rotate when the collar is depressed far enough, but the head of the pin inside the housing must be bunged up and catching on the inside of the hole. Also the protruding tip of the pin is largely worn away so there isn’t much meat for ViseGrips to hold onto.

I’m reluctant to try it, but what if I grind or file flush what’s left of the pin tip sticking out of the housing, and then try to drill out another 1/8 inch or so of the pin shaft holding the assembly in the housing. Sounds like a royal PITA but would that free-up the spring assembly?


----------



## the tinker (Jun 24, 2020)

Re-post your question in the Schwinn Forum. I don't think the Schwinn folks read much further down past the Schwinn forum.


----------

